# Is it useable?



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I was making a batch yesterday when my goat friend called me in a panic. She had a miniature donkey being born with one leg stuck. I only had the soap to a very light trace so I poured it into the mold and left. It is firm enough to unmold today but how do I know if it is safe? Can I rebatch it? Never added EO's to it.

The little jack came out fine with a little help. His Mom is Chili Pepper so the baby Jack is Jalopeno. I love to take pictures 

Watchful Eye


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Your soap is fine to use and safe, light trace is good.. you just have a batch of unscented soap but good soap just the same.. or you can shred it up, melt it and add scent.. I just hate doing rebatched soap so i would rather use unscented.. by the way unscented is one of my best sellers to people that have very sensitive skin
Barb

that baby donkey is soo cute..


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Unscented is very popular so I will just keep it that way. 

He is so sweet and friendly too. I loved this picture because their ears are at the same angle with mom looking over his head. He was only about 30 minutes old - still with the wet nose.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Aawwwwww! How stinking cute is that little bugger! Glad you were able to help bring him into the world! He's just so darn cute!

As for the soap...most times when I am using my round pvc's I don't really look for trace, I just make sure they have the heck stirred out of them with my stick blender, as long as everything looks like it is as mixed as it can be, and pour, because some fo's/eo's if you wait til trace, accelerate, and you can't get them poured into the pvc's, and they come out just fine. only problem I ever had was one that I put honey in, and I got a few air pockets because I had to mix and pour so fast, and couldn't get it "tamped" down well enoughl.

sheryl


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that I have been getting my soap to a heavy trace. Tomorrow my colors arrive - I want to get my soaps prettier.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I pour most of mine at very light trace. The only time I don't is if I'm going to pour another layer on top right away. Then I'll get the bottom layer thicker so the top doesn't sink in. And my salt bars I take to a medium trace so I know I can cut them in an hour. Thin trace is my friend.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I get tooo much trace most of the time. grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I want the donkey! Jennifer


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I am going to find me a donkey also this spring! Hoping for a grown one though already halter trained who wants to hang around me and the goats and eat grass for a living!

I also pour at light trace, gives you more time to play. vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess I don't even know what light trace is. how embarrassing


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra I don't wait until pudding consistency, you know when you pick up the stick blender or spoon your a stirring with and the soap makes ribbons that temporarily stay on the top of the soap in the bucket? It's fine for me to go that far when pouring soap that I don't swirl or add anything to, especially FO that is temperamental but mostly I just make sure it's mixed well and pour. Now cold winter soaping, I am much more careful with temps and making sure I am at trace. Vicki


----------

